# best / lightest budget XC wheelset?? ~$300



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

Looking for the best budget wheelset. They obviously are not going to be the lightest... for my price range... and durability is important... i am not the smoothest/most skill-full rider...

I am considering Sun Disc O Fleas and FSA XC-300s.... any other recommendations?

Right now I have stock mavic 117s with some kind of cannondale hub.... and they can't be trued any more.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Another is the Fulcrum RedMetal 5. I'm also looking for some wheels right now, but haven't made a choice yet. I may wait a few weeks and let George Bush buy me a better set!

Jim


----------



## jacob300zx (Mar 18, 2008)

For the price I like these.....

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...Wheelsets/Sun-Ringle-Disc-Jockey-Wheelset.htm


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm also looking for some wheels in this price range. I was thinking maybe 717 rims with xtr hubs.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

jacob300zx said:


> For the price I like these.....
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...Wheelsets/Sun-Ringle-Disc-Jockey-Wheelset.htm


I think these are in the 2,000 gram range... whereas the FSA and Disc O Flea's are in the 1700-1800g range.

The mavic 717s on XT hubs are in the 2000g range as well... not sure about on XTR hubs.


----------



## kimguroo (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought XC-300 SL for $286 shipped at ebay. 
it's about 1650g.
http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-XC-300-SL-D...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
the picture is XC-300 but the seller only has XC-300 SL. did not update the pictures.

or watch used mavic 717 with XTR (ebay).
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Shimano-XT...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

kimguroo said:


> the picture is XC-300 but the seller only has XC-300 SL. did not update the pictures.


Keep us posted if these aren't SL's...if they are, amazing deal for the weight. My "regular" 300's have been awesome!


----------



## kimguroo (Dec 26, 2006)

this was the seller's response.
"We only have the newer ligher XC-300 SL. We can not get the xc-300 anymore."

I am supposed to receive it on next week. I will post pictures as soon as I get the wheelset.

As soon as I bought the xc-300 sl, I saw used mavic 717 with XTR at ebay.
since BWW sells it for $299, I don't think the auction will finish over $280.
I am wondering that which is a better wheelset.
anyway, I don't ride hard and I am about 150 lbs so I hope I won't have any problem with XC-300 SL.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> Keep us posted if these aren't SL's...if they are, amazing deal for the weight. My "regular" 300's have been awesome!


wow, thats a deal!!

i may have to go with those...

as for the person who suggested xtrs and 717s... i dont mind mildly used on some stuff... but i dont want to get a used wheelset....


----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> I think these are in the 2,000 gram range... whereas the FSA and Disc O Flea's are in the 1700-1800g range.
> 
> The mavic 717s on XT hubs are in the 2000g range as well... not sure about on XTR hubs.


i reckon this build is somewhere in between 1700 and 1800. this is what i'm thinking of building for myself:

Front
hub: XT M775 32h = 230
rim: XC717 Disc = 395
spokes: DT Comp = 83
nipps = 32
skewers = 56
total = 796

Rear
hub: XT M775 32h = 410
rim: XC717 Disc = 395
spokes: DT Comp = 83
nipps = 32
skewers = 56
total = 976

total = 1772

pretty good for such a cheap wheelset....


----------



## Jkuo (Feb 7, 2007)

Vuelta Team SL? They're about $250 on eBay. I picked up a set after I trashed a Crossride and they came in at 1615 grams with the included (and rather heavy) rimstrips.

So far they're holding up fine, it's been about 7 months. I weight ~185lbs and am pretty hard on equipment, so I'm pleasantly surprised the wheels are still good.



Urnicus said:


> Looking for the best budget wheelset. They obviously are not going to be the lightest... for my price range... and durability is important... i am not the smoothest/most skill-full rider...
> 
> I am considering Sun Disc O Fleas and FSA XC-300s.... any other recommendations?
> 
> Right now I have stock mavic 117s with some kind of cannondale hub.... and they can't be trued any more.


----------



## jacob300zx (Mar 18, 2008)

I might pick one of those up! Good find on the ebay rims.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

The American classic rim brake wheelset gets my vote. You can find them for about $300 on ebay. Ive heard they are a very good quality for a very low price.

Jake


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the Bontrager Race TLR wheels. Light at the rims and spokes where it counts. Light front hub. Rear hub is a little heavy but the rest makes up for it. However, if you want to upgrade the hub in the future you should be able to replace with a 28 hole DT Swiss 240s disc hub without any other changes. (I did this in the other direction with formula 32 hole rear hub and DT 240 32 hole rear hub)

G


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Those XC-300 SL wheels look like a decent deal. I still haven't seen independent verification of the 1650 gram weight, though.

I picked up a set of 2007 American Classic V-brake wheels a few months ago on eBay for $260 shipped. It was lightly used. It's been working great for me. It weighs ~1450 grams. 

Used wheelsets are a crapshoot though. Before I got the AC wheelset, I got a used Crossmax SL wheelset that arrived with cracked rims. Fortunately the seller took 'em back.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Any recent additions to this?
Time to replace this 2000+ g set.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Check out the Mavic Crossmax ST wheels. Super tough, can accomodate a larger tire width, and weighs around 1640g. If you do a search, you can find a wheelset 2009 model year, for around $300.00.

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried an American Classic rim brake wheelset a couple of years ago. They were scary fast, BUT I started having hub bearing issues after a few months of riding and I am not abusive to my rig.

I went back to my Hugi 240/S-works, X517, DT Swiss Revolution, wheelset which is very light (under 1500 grams) and haven't had any issues considering how old they are!


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

KevinK said:


> Check out the Mavic Crossmax ST wheels. Super tough, can accomodate a larger tire width, and weighs around 1640g. If you do a search, you can find a wheelset 2009 model year, for around $300.00.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Kevin


where? New or used?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

rodH said:


> where? New or used?


*New* This one is fo*r V Brake Only*. Just checked!!!

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16049-365_MAVST7-3-Parts-75-Wheelsets/Mavic-Crossmax-ST-Wheelset-UST-Tubeless-2009-offer?utm_source=Googlebase&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_campaign=FTP&offer=IN090GLB.htm&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=30&zmap=365%20MAVST7

Just from a quick search, also check out the Bay with an E. I've seen some Brand new ST Wheelsets, go for just over $300.00.

Good luck,:thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jkuo said:


> Vuelta Team SL? They're about $250 on eBay. I picked up a set after I trashed a Crossride and they came in at 1615 grams with the included (and rather heavy) rimstrips.
> 
> So far they're holding up fine, it's been about 7 months. I weight ~185lbs and am pretty hard on equipment, so I'm pleasantly surprised the wheels are still good.


Thats an AWESOME DEAL on a real Italian-made wheelset!!!


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Heres the Vuelta's:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Vuelta-Team...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ab5861bc


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

double post


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Those Vuelta's looks kind of cheap, not sure I can put my finger on it why, but they just look like they aren't that great of quality.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

OuterNational said:


> Heres the Vuelta's:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Vuelta-Team...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ab5861bc


they do look good, how does that setup compare to this from BWW:

DT 4.2
DT Comp Spokes
BWW Pure XCR Hubs



> VUELTA 2008 XRP M TEAM SL
> Size: 26" X 20MM
> Rim Material 6061 T6 Aluminum
> Type: Double Wall, welded seam, clincher
> ...


----------



## CanuckRider (Jul 27, 2007)

With Chain Reaction's 10% coupon you can get these for $340:


Hope Pro II on ZTR355 Rims


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Thats an AWESOME DEAL on a real Italian-made wheelset!!!


Just to let you know it is NOT and Italian made wheelset. It is made in taiwan. A company called Vuelta XRP. But I have them and they are still excellent wheels and I strongly recommend them. If you were planning to use a ghetto tubeless setup, they do not work well tubeless.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can swing $435 you can get a 1470g wheelset with the best sealing tubeless rims I've tried and a wide beadseat that works great with 2.2"+ tires.
NoTubes Crest rim, ZTR hubs, 2.0/1.7 spokes, alloy nips, sealing rim strip and valve.
http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/cPath/42_44/products_id/494
In my opinion these are the best wheels available at any price, except that I substituted the AmClassic hubs for a 50g weight drop (and $200 hit, ZTR hubs weren't available then).


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

Not trying to get too technical, but weight mostly matters in the rims more than the hubs. 

Static weight has the same effect throughout, but in terms of rotation, the rims and tires matter most. Due to moment of inertias.

Money is best spent in light tires, tubes (or stans0) and light rims.

I second the crc Hope pro 2 and 355 set, or the stans ztr wheels. Stans rims are amazing and the stans setup is flawless IMO.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=586

$270 w/ free shipping
too good to pass up for that weight and price?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

OuterNational said:


> http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=586
> 
> $270 w/ free shipping
> too good to pass up for that weight and price?


good looks and good weight, but how is the quality

how are those spokes compared to DT comp spokes?
how are those hubs compared to XT hubs? how many POE?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Upfront I'm saying I'm a dealer for the vuelta wheels so take what I say accordingly...

I've used their Corsa Superlite road wheels on my own rocky mountain Solo70CR, the Corsa Lite road wheels on a RM Solo 30AC I've just negotiated the sale of, and the Comp road wheels on the road bike I put together for my most recent ex-gf a year ago. I have not personally used the MTB models so far but I'll be using a set probably in a week on a bike I'm putting together to sell since they're pretty reliable in terms of build quality and performance. The skewers that come with the wheels tend to be on the hefty side though, and oddly their aftermarket version skewers are lighter than the ones they include WITH the wheelsets. The hubs themselves on the lower end wheels employ conventional cup/cone/sealed ball bearings like shimano hubs do and the higher end models are multiple sealed cartridge bearings (2 front, 4 or 5 back depending on the model). Also Vuelta tends to post ummm, slightly optimistic weights in their catalog so I wouldn't go by what's claimed in that ebay action as that appears to be quoted right outta the Vuelta broshure. 

Now that being said, I'd suggest building your own for that budget. A Rotaz hubset off ebay can be had for about $170US shipped, and some decently light (around 450g) and durable XC rims shouldn't set you back more than $50. Leaves a nice margin for DT Revolution spokes/Alloy nipples and even shop labour charges. Figure about 150g/wheel for the spokes and nipples. The hubset is an honest 386g without skewers.


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I'm waiting on my XRP Pro Superlites for my 29er. I've ridden the manager's bike with a set he'd had on after some pretty treacherous beatings on them specifically on his trail rides. I'm hoping to be satisfied with the purchase, and thanks for the information on the skewers. I forgot to consider that in the equation of all things.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I have ridden with the Vuelta XRP Team Superlites since the Summer of 1998 on my Full Suspension bike and am very happy with them. They took me to 1st place as a +35 beginner in the local XC series (on the FS). I had Mavic 717 rims w/XT hubs (~2100g) on my SS but sold them and picked up another set of these wheels from the bikeisland site (free shipping) and currently am using them on endurance races (SS category). I did have a hub issue with one rear wheel (replaced bearings and cassette body) and I have broken spokes from sliding into stumps and rocks, but all-in-all, I am very happy with the combination of weight, strength and price. If I could have afforded more, I likely would have gone a different route, but I went a ~$50 over budget to get these and I am happy I did.

Oh, I did take off most of the stickers. The sleek black looks much better IMHO (of course).


----------

